# Is there any way to tell that your gameboy colour is low on battery?



## easpa

Yeah, I've been replaying Oracle of seasons and I'm worried about the gbc's batteries.


----------



## Yokie

Isn't it how strong the light is?


----------



## AndyB

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Isn't it how strong the light is?


That's the only way you can really tell. But it isn't a great indication of how much time you have left.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Those batteries last a very long time. And the light turns red also,  is this your first time using a GBC?


----------



## easpa

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Those batteries last a very long time. And the light turns red also,  is this your first time using a GBC?


Well, I used to play it when I was a lot younger.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those batteries last a very long time. And the light turns red also,  is this your first time using a GBC?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I used to play it when I was a lot younger.
Click to expand...

Also, just play it on a GBA. It's easier.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Those batteries last a very long time. And the light turns red also,  is this your first time using a GBC?


The GBC's power LED is already red, It starts to get dim when the batteries run low. It's the GBA's LED that turns red on low batteries.


----------



## easpa

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those batteries last a very long time. And the light turns red also,  is this your first time using a GBC?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I used to play it when I was a lot younger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, just play it on a GBA. It's easier.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that makes me wish I hadn't traded it in to get money towards a DS.

Big mistake, eh?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those batteries last a very long time. And the light turns red also,  is this your first time using a GBC?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I used to play it when I was a lot younger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, just play it on a GBA. It's easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that makes me wish I hadn't traded it in to get money towards a DS.
> 
> Big mistake, eh?
Click to expand...

The DS has a GBA-

Oh yea, can't play GBC games on it. If you still have a GCN, find the GBA Player.


----------



## Ciaran

Another way is, when the system turns off, that means the battries are gone


----------



## Jarrrad

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Another way is, when the system turns off, that means the battries are gone


No *censored.2.0*.. sherlock


----------



## easpa

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Another way is, when the system turns off, that means the battries are gone


Yeah, thanks.

/sarcasm


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Basically like the original Gameboy and the Gameboy Pocket the red LED strength determines the battery time, if it is very bright your battery is very good. if it is dim you should charge. 
You should find a second hand SP or GBA since they're 2-a-penny


----------

